# Problems with photos taken with Canon SX50 camera



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Someone I work with is having an issue with their Canon SX50 HS bridge camera.  I took a look at quite a few of the photos and almost all look very poor quality.  The sharpness is not there, the colours are not very vibrant, they look under exposed even though meter indicates correct exposure, the dynamic range is not there and in general they just don't look great.  Also, despite low ISO settings they look somewhat noisy.  They look worse than something taken with a smart phone.  The understanding is there that his camera will not generate quality on the level of DSLR but having a larger sensor than most point and shoot cameras it should at least produce images of point and shoot camera quality or better.  It doesn't help that this camera gets fantastic reviews online and the sample (straight out of camera) images posted by numerous sources online show some great images.  This suggests to me that the problem is either in some camera setting, user error or simply a poor copy of camera.  I want to help my coworker out but I'm really not sure what the problem can be.  Images come out bad even in auto mode shot with steady hand so user error is unlikely. Few sample images are posted below.  Any advice?


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 6, 2013)

User error. The first and third photos are camera shake. The middle photo is sharp but poorly processed by the camera -- user error in this case is pointing the camera at the sky without compensating the exposure.

Joe


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks Joe.  I suspected this might be the case.  I appreciate your help


----------



## Bhassel3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Having same problem using low ISO (80-160) s500 and f4-6. Does anybody else having same problems?


----------

